# Comparable Replacement for Delta 40-540



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

I need help, scrollers.

I had a Delta 40-540 scroll saw that was stolen. It was a good machine, although not considered a high-end... but Delta has a good name. Anyway, my insurance company is trying to force me to take as a replacement a brand that I haven't even heard of, and of low quality. 

Can someone tell me what a comparable scroll saw would be in replacement to this saw? I need comparable or better. (slightly better is good)

Thank you SO much!!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> I need help, scrollers.
> 
> I had a Delta 40-540 scroll saw that was stolen. It was a good machine, although not considered a high-end... but Delta has a good name. Anyway, my insurance company is trying to force me to take as a replacement a brand that I haven't even heard of, and of low quality.
> 
> ...


Barb, what brand is the replacement and what makes you believe it is of low quality?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Barb, what brand is the replacement and what makes you believe it is of low quality?


Rikon, James. As a matter of fact, I talked to a friend of mine who works at Lowe's who says Rikon is pretty regular in England. He says it's deffinitely on a lower scale than Delta, and that there is no way he would accept it, either.

Barb

P.S. Thanks for replying. I was getting discouraged seeing people look, but no replies lol


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Barb, 

Will they give you cash for the replacement? Delta 40-540 and 560's are all over my local craigslist for anywhere from $50 to $100 dollars. 

If not, take the Rikon and I'm sure you can swap it or sell it... you may even find you like it.

Both of my "big' delta 18 inch scrollsaws came used, the second one I picked up for $200.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

kp91 said:


> Barb,
> 
> Will they give you cash for the replacement? Delta 40-540 and 560's are all over my local craigslist for anywhere from $50 to $100 dollars.
> 
> ...


lol you ready for a laugh, Doug? Oh yeah, they're willing to give me cash for mine --- $33.92! I have replacement value, but the most they want to give me even for replacement value is roughly $150, this price being the Rikon machine. (They give me the $33.92 in check form, I go out and buy the one they say is comparable to mine for $150, send them the receipt, and they reimburse me the extra money.)

Understand - I'm not opposed to used tools - I've gone to pawn shops and gotten really good tools used. I'm very careful and discerning when I pick out my tools, and I take care of them. (Something I got from my dad who was fanatic about his.) Anyway, that's not the point. I've paid my insurance premiums without fail every month for years. I now have a need for them, and they want me to take something that is less than what I had. I have replacement value. Guess what? I'm entitled to get another Delta Scroll Saw of equal value/features that I had on my other machine. Even she told me that... she said I am to get the equivilant of what I had or better... Rikon is neither. Ya know?

As for the size, Delta only makes 20" now, and only one model, that runs $569. To be completely honest? I don't want that monstrosity... it's too big. I don't have the space for it. I found a good 16" saw, that while is superior to what I had, still costs less than the delta by $70. This is the one I want, but I have to go to the insurance company with verifyable information on comparable brands to get more money, because I know I won't get the $500 for the new one. 

What's REALLY sick about this whole mess, is that to replace everything, would come to over $3100.00. They want to settle for $1149.88 if I take the cash, less my $500 deductible, bringing it to a whopping $649.88 with an extra $465.00 if I take the replacements they think is comparable. They also told me they want me to prove that I owned my miter saw, trim router, precision screw driver, random orbital sander, and Dremel 4000, so none of those have even been taken into consideration yet. I was up till 2 a.m. getting what proof together I could get; mostly pictures of said items in my possession. *groan* What a headache this has turned into.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Well that surely stinks... 

The reviews on the Rikon are less than stellar, but if you can sell it for $100, than maybe you'll come out ahead.

If you ever come across a Delta "Q3" 18" Variable Speed Scroll Saw (40-650) snap it up, you'll love it! It's an older model, and it's a C arm machine, but they are fantastic saws for what you can get them for used. Even if you have to shell out $20 to replace the blade clamp screws, you'll have a machine that you'll be happy for for a long time.

http://www.routerforums.com/wood-scrolling/17118-one-saw-each-coast.html#post140396


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I would be looking for a different insurance company when all is said and done.

I'd say get the max cash you can, then go used tool shopping. They only want to give your 'replacement value', which means value of the tool at the time it was stolen, which does NOT mean new value. If you have your shop remote next time, I'd consider some alarm system(s) for it, but my preference would be in my drive. 

Good luck.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Actually, Doug, that 40-650 is newer than mine was. (Larger, too.) I live in an apartment, so we got a gutted out motorhome that we turned into a workshop. (A '78 Winnebago). I doubt my work table will even hold an 18" machine. But right now I need to find a comparable new machine to the Delta, to go back to the insurance company with because Rikon *isn't* it lol

Thanks for the info... will look into it.

Barbie


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Barb, sorry to hear about your loss.

I was recently shopping for a cheap to mid price scroll saw and much to my surprise many different brands appear to be the same saw as that Rikon. Including Ryobi, Skill, Mastercraft and many others. The only difference seems to be the colour scheme and some have a light or a plastic guard.

I ended up buying a used Delta 40-570 like new for about $70 and I'm very happy with it.

Check the pics for saws that all look like they're all coming from the same factory as Rikon's.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

No, Theo, it doesn't. At least not here.... I've gone over this with my agent (who is also a friend of mine, and makes sure I understand how my insurance works.) Here's how the insurance and "replacement value" works....

They find out the how old my lost property is. We'll take one of my routers as an example.

Craftsman router - 2 years old... after depreciation, they'll give me (in cash) $144.16 as settlement. Their comparable model is model 27680 at a cost of $166.99. Now. I can have them send me either the cash at $144.16, or a new router, model 27680 (which I would have in 3-5 days.) If I don't want that model (which the cost is $166.99) I can take the $144.16 and get whatever model I want (brand new). I can buy a model that comes to the maximum replacement of $166.99 or even $199.15... but when I submit my receipt to my insurance company for reimbursement, They will give me a check in the amount of $22.83. This is the difference between the $144.16 and the max amt. they feel is the comparable model to my loss of $166.99. I'll have put $32.16 of my own money into the replacement if I buy the $199.15 router.

On the *other* hand, if I have proof that the model they provide is less than what I had, I can submit that information for reconsideration, and get more money as the maximum payout. Like my scroll saw - I have to submit to them the difference and how the Rikon is an inferior machine in comparison to my Delta and ask for a reconsideration. Same with my Television... I had a Magnavox flat panel in there that is a $200 television. They want me to accept a Coby $105 replacement. The Coby model isn't the same value as I had. I aint doin it. But I failed to give them the model number on the one I had, too. So... now I've gone hunting, found pictures of the television that was in there, found it on the web (For monetary value), and I'm submitting it. The bare minimum I should get back in all my belongings is around $2200 after my deductible. But I have the burden of proof on some items as well, so I was also working on that till 2 a.m. this morning.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Paul. yeah, you couldn't *give* me a Skil scroll saw, same with Ryobi, etc. I *did* find a Porter Cable 16", which is one-in-the-same as Delta. I may be stuck with getting only $189 for the Porter Cable, seeing as they're the same company now. But the making of even the Porter Cable isn't as durable as my Delta was. It's all plastic, and reminds me of the old Craftsman saws from 10 years ago. Gonna have to wait and see.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

TenGees said:


> I was recently shopping for a cheap to mid price scroll saw and much to my surprise many different brands appear to be the same saw as that Rikon. Including Ryobi, Skill, Mastercraft and many others. The only difference seems to be the colour scheme and some have a light or a plastic guard.
> 
> I ended up buying a used Delta 40-570 like new for about $70 and I'm very happy with it.
> 
> Check the pics for saws that all look like they're all coming from the same factory as Rikon's.


OK, third try at this, stupid damn computer keeps sending me away, when I'm almost finished. So there's gonna be a LOT of detail left out of this one.

They probably were made in the same factory. In about 1997 was looking for a reasonably priced bench saw. And noticed a $300 model offered by a big name company looked almost identical to the Harbor Freight saw at $75. Looked at both, in person, except for the name plate, looked identical. Started checking, found a LOT of thing are made by the same company, on the same line. Bottom line, I bought the HF saw, and it's still running just fine. However, future plans are to convert it to a disc sander, and replace it with another (albeit used) saw. 
Take that cursed computer. :sarcastic:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> But the making of even the Porter Cable isn't as durable as my Delta was. It's all plastic, and reminds me of the old Craftsman saws from 10 years ago.


Hey, I've GOT one of those old Craftsman saws. The only plastic on it are the air tube, and the knobs. It still works just great.


----------



## capt. lucky (Mar 4, 2012)

hi Barb good to see you are standing up for yourself. these insurance companies like to string things out in hopes that you will just give up and take the pennies on the dollar they offer. my belief is just out ugly them. good luck Ron :angry:


----------

